# Σύντηξη στο σπίτι!



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Όσοι έχετε γνώσεις παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου: πόσο σοβαρή είναι αυτή εδώ η παρουσίαση;

Ρωτώ και για έναν επιπρόσθετο λόγο, ότι σε παραδιπλανές σελίδες το ΒΗΜΑ Science έχει αυτό.


----------



## Resident (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όσοι έχετε γνώσεις παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου: πόσο σοβαρή είναι αυτή εδώ η παρουσίαση;
> 
> Ρωτώ και για ένσν επιπρόσθετο λόγο, ότι σε παραδιπλανές σελίδες το ΒΗΜΑ Science έχει αυτό.



Δεν ξέρω τόσο καλή Φυσικοχημεία στερεάς κατάστασης αλλά δεν μιλά για σύντηξη, προφανώς έχει να κάνει με NiH, το οποίο είναι εφικτό και δεδομένο. Τα υπόλοιπα περιγράφονται αληθοφανώς και με σχετική νηφαλιότητα το οποίο έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την συμπεριφορά τσαρλατάνων.


----------



## pontios (Dec 3, 2012)

Το θέμα της ψυχρής σύντηξης μου θύμισε τις αεικίνητες μηχανές που δήθεν παρέχουν δωρεάν ενέργεια (αυτή, εδώ, δήθεν αποδίδει 5 φόρες περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που χρησιμοποιεί).
Μια αρχή που δεν αλλάζει, με τίποτα, είναι η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας.


----------



## pros (Dec 3, 2012)

Η υπόθεση είναι αρκετά παλιά.
Οι πιθανότητες να πρόκειται για απάτη αμελητέες... 
Από την πρώτη παρουσίαση της συσκευής






Και κάποιες από τις δημοσιεύσεις της ομάδας
http://www.journal-of-nuclear-physics.com/?p=360
http://www.journal-of-nuclear-physics.com/?p=338

Στάθηκα σε μια διαπίστωση που κάνει στην παραπάνω συζήτηση ο καθηγητής Στρεμμένος,
«πρώτα ο μάστρο Watt κατασκεύασε την ατμομηχανή και πολύ αργότερα οι θεωρητικοί εξήγησαν πλήρως την λειτουργία της»


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2012)

pontios said:


> Το θέμα της ψυχρής σύντηξης μου θύμισε τις αεικίνητες μηχανές που δήθεν παρέχουν δωρεάν ενέργεια (αυτή, εδώ, δήθεν αποδίδει 5 φόρες περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που χρησιμοποιεί).
> Μια αρχή που δεν αλλάζει, με τίποτα, είναι η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας.



Αξίζει το λινκ του Πόντιου γιατί δείχνει (αν δείτε και τα βίντεα στην δεξιά στήλη) πόσο ζωντανή είναι η ιδέα του αεικίνητου. Δεν το φανταζόμουν όταν το ονειρευόμουν κι εγώ (δεκατριών-δεκατεσσάρων χρονών).


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το θλιβερό είναι ότι μας φαίνεται πιο πιθανό να έχουμε υπέρβαση της αρχής διατήρησης της ενέργειας και μη υπέρβαση της αρχής διατήρησης της αδράνειας των ελληνικών αρχών, παρά το αντίστροφο.


----------



## pros (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το θλιβερό είναι ότι μας φαίνεται πιο πιθανό να έχουμε υπέρβαση της αρχής διατήρησης της ενέργειας


Η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με διατήρηση της ενέργειας, αλλά κατανοώ ότι ο πειρασμός για το λογοπαίγνιο ήταν ισχυρός :)



nickel said:


> και μη υπέρβαση της αρχής διατήρησης της αδράνειας των ελληνικών αρχών, παρά το αντίστροφο.


Αυτό είναι αξίωμα! Θα καταρρεύσει το οικοδόμημα αν δεν επαληθευθεί!


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2012)

Από τη Βίκι
"...the E-Cat has reached the end of the line. It still maintains some faithful supporters, but, most likely, it will soon fade away in the darkness of pathological science, where it belongs"


----------

